

Ask HN: Developing and selling apps on a student visa - mds101

Hi guys,<p>I have been considering pursuing an MS in the USA. I was wondering if it is legal to develop and sell smartphone apps (iOS/Android) while being in the US on a student visa. Google searches on the subject seems to turn up opinions on both sides of the table, so I hope someone here can help me out.<p>Thanks
======
bhickey
Talk to a lawyer.

